# dpr files



## callaway1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how to open a dpr file or convert it to a dxf to open with Autocad


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

google says dpr files are Digital InterPlot files. I'm looking at the specs and it says the program can export data to MS excel or MS access. I also see it can output the contents to JPEG, TIFF, PDF, and CALS (whatever that is). Probably all image formats (image within PDF for PDF I'm guessing)? I don't think there's a way to export it so that the vector(?) information is retained.


----------



## callaway1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Blah
These files are drawings in a machining software package that I am unable to access,I am after a way I can view or edit them


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Digital InterPlot's probably the only program that can open them. It's probably best to ask the person who sent them to you to export them to a different format.


----------



## callaway1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Blah

Where can I get digital Interplot from?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Their main page seems to be here
http://www.bentley.com/en-US/Products/Digital+InterPlot/
I think you have to contact them (see the button on that page) to actually get the software. The kind of software they sell seem to be target towards large organizations or government agencies and stuff. Don't know if they'll sell it to an individual. If it turns out the software is $15,000 or something, perhaps just ask them to convert that one file you need.


----------

